# 5-9-04 Report



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Saw a few nice hybrids caught today. Got a nice one myself, about a 6 lb fish on a topwater bait about 90 yds out.  









My buddy Chris caught this one.


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

Nice hybrids. I was with my daughter at Greenup Dam. Some nice hybrids were being caught there also. We had originally planned to small creek fishing, so the only outfits that I took with me were a couple of ultralight rods spooled with 6 lb test. My daughter caught 11 white bass and 1 skipjack on a white Rosstertail. She also had what was probably a hybrid of around 5lbs on for 2 to 3 minutes before it came off. The next time I take her to the river, we'll be better equipped. It sure was nice to be back at my old home waters of Greenup Dam.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish Jim!


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Nice fish, good to hear that you got some topwater action. Fishing on Mothers Day? You guys have got the life! Supposed to be around 17ft for the next few days..hope that I can make it down there before all this rain brings the river back up.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

nice job Jim,the hybribs where hitting good all weekend.Daryl


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

mrfishohio said:


> Saw a few nice hybrids caught today. Got a nice one myself, about a 6 lb fish on a topwater bait about 90 yds out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


be the the old ky side of meldaul we all miss so BAD???????


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Man I love hybrids.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

i second that motion.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Holy old post haha


----------

